# Shiny Coats???



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

I was wondering what everyone uses(if anything) To improve their dogs coat luster?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

When I adopted my greyhound his coat was very dull and he still had his 'kennel coat'. Since we have raw fed him his coat has improved dramatically and is generally very shiny so I am not sure what it is in his diet that has caused this. He does get 4-5 eggs a week and a little bit of coconut oil when I remember and sometimes I rub a bit on his coat too which really helps.
Other people will have advice for you. Maybe it's a combination of things?


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My dogs get fish oil and sometimes coconut oil as well.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

agreed - raw diet, coconut oil, fish oil....


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Besides the raw, I use salmon fish oil capsules and also a good quality shampoo and conditioner  plus several hours of combing and brushing (show poodle owner here) :tongue1:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dietary fat
Variety of oils
Fish
Eggs
Bio prep
Fish oil
Raw diet


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

sozzle said:


> When I adopted my greyhound his coat was very dull and he still had his 'kennel coat'. Since we have raw fed him his coat has improved dramatically and is generally very shiny so I am not sure what it is in his diet that has caused this. He does get 4-5 eggs a week and a little bit of coconut oil when I remember and sometimes I rub a bit on his coat too which really helps.
> Other people will have advice for you. Maybe it's a combination of things?


Thanx!


GoingPostal said:


> My dogs get fish oil and sometimes coconut oil as well.


Thanx we use fish oil as well, never tried coconut oil?


creek817 said:


> agreed - raw diet, coconut oil, fish oil....


Thanx we feed raw too and use fish oil


Sapphire-Light said:


> Besides the raw, I use salmon fish oil capsules and also a good quality shampoo and conditioner  plus several hours of combing and brushing (show poodle owner here) :tongue1:


Thanx, we show as well thats why I ask just want them to have a lil something more over the comp!!


magicre said:


> Dietary fat
> Variety of oils
> Fish
> Eggs
> ...


Thanx we do feed raw have for about 9 months now. the dogs get eggs, fish oil and wheat germ oil every day. just wondering what other oils or foods would help?


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

I guess what I want to know now is where can I buy these oils in bulk?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I think it is a combination, or synergy, of all the things stated--- 

Raw diet with lots of variety
Fatty fish and/or fish oils
Coconut oil
Raw eggs
Beef heart with the fat surrounding it


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I think it is a combination, or synergy, of all the things stated---
> 
> Raw diet with lots of variety
> Fatty fish and/or fish oils
> ...


Thanx!! we do feed alot of beef heart and beef fat! I going to start them on whole fish this weekend and see if the added fish will help?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think, for me, the biggest difference in coats was adding in dietary fat from species appropriate animals.

my bubba pug started to lose his hair and i was beginning to pull mine out. some friends from the balkans recommeded a seed mix of flax seed, sesame seed, pumpkin seed and sunflower seed, crushed enough in a grinder to break the hulls for the digestion.

it worked. bubba began to grow fur again.

and, then i added in dietary fat, as i feed so much grass fed/grass fed lean animals.....and it was the proof that i needed.

i stopped the seed mix, added in the fat and his fur grew more. then i started coconut oil.

i buy my coconut oil from amazon.com and i get a two pack of nutiva. that's the brand i use.

i use extra virgin olive oil that i buy from costco. it is kirkland's brand. it also comes in a two bottle set.

i buy emu oil, not in bulk, from silkysgarden.com and it comes from australia. 

i give both dogs bioprep which is spirulina and then some....from bioage.com - again not in bulk

i buy my sardines in bulk

i get fish oil from carlson's and i buy it from either vitacost.com or iherb.com or swansonvitamins.com - i buy the big bottle because my husband and i also take it.

we feed beef heart and lamb heart and i also save fat from what i eat and give it to them when i feed rabbit or something lean.

we also feed eggs when i remember.

one thing to remember.....this all didn't come to me in a day's time. it took over a year for me to discover and research what i felt my dogs needed....and i believe it takes about a year for them to fully adapt to raw.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

magicre said:


> i think, for me, the biggest difference in coats was adding in dietary fat from species appropriate animals.
> 
> my bubba pug started to lose his hair and i was beginning to pull mine out. some friends from the balkans recommeded a seed mix of flax seed, sesame seed, pumpkin seed and sunflower seed, crushed enough in a grinder to break the hulls for the digestion.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!! Thank you so much for the info!!!!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I think magicre summed it up perfectly. 

For me I make sure to feed a good amount of fat and I add in coconut oil. I also feed whole herring instead of fish oil because Deeken does not tolerate fish oil. I've been able to get duck at a really good price lately so when I break them down, I save the extra fat and add it to lean meals. 

Also, how long have you been feeding raw? I know when I switched it probably took 6 months to a year before I saw the real benefits in his coat. Part of that was taking my time adding in the fattier cuts but part of it was also allowing the time for the old coat to fall out, his system to detox, and the new coat to grow.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DeekenDog said:


> I think magicre summed it up perfectly.
> 
> For me I make sure to feed a good amount of fat and I add in coconut oil. I also feed whole herring instead of fish oil because Deeken does not tolerate fish oil. I've been able to get duck at a really good price lately so when I break them down, I save the extra fat and add it to lean meals.
> 
> Also, how long have you been feeding raw? I know when I switched it probably took 6 months to a year before I saw the real benefits in his coat. Part of that was taking my time adding in the fattier cuts but part of it was also allowing the time for the old coat to fall out, his system to detox, and the new coat to grow.


My guys did not do well with fish oil, either, until I gave them Carlson fish oil, thanks to pdxmom. It is human grade.....and for whatever reason, they are doing well on it....and ya know I feed fish as well.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I agree with Melanie. Depending on how long you have been feeding raw will depend on the coat. 

Not just that, though. I think the age of the dog has something to do with it as well. Younger dogs don't have all of the hang ups that older dogs do.

I switched my (then) 7 year old smooth collie to raw the same day we brought home and switched our bluetick coonhound pup who was 8 weeks and 1 day old at the time. Dude, my collie, took much longer (a few months) to become shiny and vibrant whereas Buck was shiny and vibrant in just a matter of days. 

Other than that I just agree with the things everyone else has said. The oils, the fats from the animals you feed, etc. 

We feed a lot of beef heart here too but ours are trimmed for human consumption and, without realizing it, I wasn't feeding enough fat to Buck (who gets most of the beef heart). He began losing hair and he became slightly dull and once I began adding beef fat into his diet to replace what he would have been getting in the cap of fat from the heart he is growing hair back and his coat is as shiny as ever. 

We feed fish twice a week as well. Sardines.

The beef fat and hearts we get from the NEX on base.
The sardines we buy in bulk from our co-op.
The fish oil and coconut oil we buy from Amazon.com through a recommendation of a friend of ours who has been using it for her own dogs for years.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I feed Mol raw. I add salmon oil sometimes, whole eggs a couple of times a week, canned mackeral and/or salmon once a week. Full fat meat of all types and according to what seems to be an awful lot of people, Mol's coat is incredibly shiny and soft. Every day, someone somewhere will comment. Today it was two different people at our vet's. 
I guess I'm so use to looking at her that I don't take any notice, but I'm constantly surprised when people stop me on the street to comment, so something somewhere seems to be working.
I know my friends old pug who she feed's 1/2 raw, 1/2 Orijen with some canned fish and salmon oil and his coat is now lovely, shiny and soft. Her younger pug who is fed mostly raw, but her coat is quite coarse so it doesn't really shine and isn't as silky. 
Just keep doing what you're doing it might take a year or so to make a difference. I remember Mol went through a stage not long after starting raw where she looked rather ragged, maybe it takes a while in some dogs to adjust, I don't know, but I'm glad I stuck with it.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Along with the aforementioned, I really like the kalaya emu oil spray or just plain old emu oil massaged into the skin. Has worked wonders for my dogs.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

DeekenDog said:


> I think magicre summed it up perfectly.
> 
> For me I make sure to feed a good amount of fat and I add in coconut oil. I also feed whole herring instead of fish oil because Deeken does not tolerate fish oil. I've been able to get duck at a really good price lately so when I break them down, I save the extra fat and add it to lean meals.
> 
> Also, how long have you been feeding raw? I know when I switched it probably took 6 months to a year before I saw the real benefits in his coat. Part of that was taking my time adding in the fattier cuts but part of it was also allowing the time for the old coat to fall out, his system to detox, and the new coat to grow.


Thanx!! we have been feeding raw for almost 10mths


magicre said:


> My guys did not do well with fish oil, either, until I gave them Carlson fish oil, thanks to pdxmom. It is human grade.....and for whatever reason, they are doing well on it....and ya know I feed fish as well.


thanx I'll look into that brand!


Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I agree with Melanie. Depending on how long you have been feeding raw will depend on the coat.
> 
> Not just that, though. I think the age of the dog has something to do with it as well. Younger dogs don't have all of the hang ups that older dogs do.
> 
> ...


Thanx! we have been feeding for about 10 mnths we do feed alot of beef, beef heart/fat ,going to try whole fish this week. we also have an older lab/sharpei mix hes 10yrs. his coat, teeth ect... look amazing so im just wondering what else my bulldogs need!


MollyWoppy said:


> I feed Mol raw. I add salmon oil sometimes, whole eggs a couple of times a week, canned mackeral and/or salmon once a week. Full fat meat of all types and according to what seems to be an awful lot of people, Mol's coat is incredibly shiny and soft. Every day, someone somewhere will comment. Today it was two different people at our vet's.
> I guess I'm so use to looking at her that I don't take any notice, but I'm constantly surprised when people stop me on the street to comment, so something somewhere seems to be working.
> I know my friends old pug who she feed's 1/2 raw, 1/2 Orijen with some canned fish and salmon oil and his coat is now lovely, shiny and soft. Her younger pug who is fed mostly raw, but her coat is quite coarse so it doesn't really shine and isn't as silky.
> Just keep doing what you're doing it might take a year or so to make a difference. I remember Mol went through a stage not long after starting raw where she looked rather ragged, maybe it takes a while in some dogs to adjust, I don't know, but I'm glad I stuck with it.


Thanx!


minnieme said:


> Along with the aforementioned, I really like the kalaya emu oil spray or just plain old emu oil massaged into the skin. Has worked wonders for my dogs.


Thanx I'll check it out!!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't feed raw but i add salmon oil (human grade) and extra virgin olive oil, ground flax seed
and flax seed oil. i brush my dog 3 to 4 times a week. i think that helps with his coats luster.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i don't feed raw but i add salmon oil (human grade) and extra virgin olive oil, ground flax seed
> and flax seed oil.


Thanx!!! for the info


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Raw diet to begin with, along with fish oil and regular brushing. Thats all.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Raw diet to begin with, along with fish oil and regular brushing. Thats all.


Thanx! We do feed raw, we also use fish oil and wheat germ oil. dont do alot of brushing, their short haired dogs.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

With my smooth collies we use a Zoom Groom and they just shine. I think it distributes the natural oil in their coats. They love they feel as they wiggle and push into my hand while I am grooming them.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I brush our hound, Lucky with a boar bristle brush when I am brushing the Aussies. For her short hair, thats all thats needed.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I brush our hound, Lucky with a boar bristle brush when I am brushing the Aussies. For her short hair, thats all thats needed.


Right on thanx!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Umm, what's brushing?
Poor Mol, looks like she misses out again, poor neglected dog!


----------



## hollyjobalcom (Apr 20, 2012)

What about the tiny needle like fish bones, those have to be dangerous to swallow??


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hollyjobalcom said:


> What about the tiny needle like fish bones, those have to be dangerous to swallow??


no. when fed raw, they are soft and not dangerous at all.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Liz said:


> With my smooth collies we use a Zoom Groom and they just shine. I think it distributes the natural oil in their coats. They love they feel as they wiggle and push into my hand while I am grooming them.


Would petting do the same thing for a very short, single coated dog? Tess is terrified of all things brushes. I think they feel gross on her skin- she's hated them since a puppy and I've never pushed it since her coat is like 4mm long.. If I try to brush her, *poof* she is gone and under the bed.


----------



## hollyjobalcom (Apr 20, 2012)

magicre said:


> no. when fed raw, they are soft and not dangerous at all.


Really? I went to give my dog a bluegill, but when I cut into it, I felt how sharp those bones were ( yes it was still raw ) And it scared me so I took all the fish bones out before giving it to her. they are so tiny and sharp! I would love to give her fish, but I am too scared.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hollyjobalcom said:


> Really? I went to give my dog a bluegill, but when I cut into it, I felt how sharp those bones were ( yes it was still raw ) And it scared me so I took all the fish bones out before giving it to her. they are so tiny and sharp! I would love to give her fish, but I am too scared.


i don't feed bluegill....so i can't comment on that.

i do feed oily fish for the omega threes, which are herring, anchovies, mackerel and sardines.....not canned, but fresh frozen...and the bones are pliable. i should probably say that....they are pliable, as they are not cooked.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I use a baby brush on my boys. They hated regular brushes and the "rubber" glove types, but don't mind the baby brush or the chamois (sp?) clothe being run over them. I don't do it often though.


----------

